# Coaches Gift



## pacificislandhopper (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm a TM looking for ideas... Coaches, what is the best gift you've gotten?  What have you given?  We have 3 dedicated coaches who deserve a big thanks for all they do...


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

pacificislandhopper said:


> I'm a TM looking for ideas... Coaches, what is the best gift you've gotten?  What have you given?  We have 3 dedicated coaches who deserve a big thanks for all they do...


Trophy, t-shirt, and Outback gift certificate.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2019)

A gift card for a car wash per month


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 24, 2019)

I've been told a cruise or at least a gift card for 10% of all fees including hotel costs are appropriate if want your kid to see the field next season


----------



## pacificislandhopper (Sep 24, 2019)

timbuck said:


> A gift card for a car wash per month


Great idea! Especially with so many of our games at Galway downs!  Thanks!


----------



## pacificislandhopper (Sep 24, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> I've been told a cruise or at least a gift card for 10% of all fees including hotel costs are appropriate if want your kid to see the field next season


I’d love to send them on a cruise!  Probably wouldn’t be able to find a weekend off the field. Which reminds me I should probably do something for their wives. They hardly are home!


----------



## CopaMundial (Sep 24, 2019)

Replica bobble head dolls.  Somehow, that is something they keep forever. All you need is a few pictures of various profiles.


----------



## Tim Powell (Sep 24, 2019)

You can mix something of value with something creative like a video. 

One parent from our team interviewed all the girls to get funny/touching answers - what does xxxx do well, what does xxxx not do well?, what have I learned from xxxx?, what is xxxx’s favor phrase in practice? lets see you do your xxxx impression!

With some music and clever editing it was great.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 25, 2019)

The best gift will be a team photo which every player signs.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

Best gift is all players wanting to return to play for the same coach the following season.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 25, 2019)

I consider the per diem the gift.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 25, 2019)

Cash.  Also a coaching chair - one of the lightweight backpacking ones.  Hydroflask or other non-brand double insulated water/beverage container (maybe customized with their names).


----------



## Buckyballer (Sep 26, 2019)

We give gift cards for gas stations (given all the driving) and then team swag - a lot of coaches don't get a lot of club stuff and will appreciate the shirts, jackets ect.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Buckyballer said:


> We give gift cards for gas stations (given all the driving) and then team swag - a lot of coaches don't get a lot of club stuff and will appreciate the shirts, jackets ect.


A big coaches winter coat would be nice. But get it “unbranded” (no club name).  Coaches move around so much and those jackets are great for December through March games


----------



## ladoctorr (Sep 26, 2019)

Gag gift.....or is it???


----------



## Justus (Sep 27, 2019)

​
The Super Coach Robo &                         Two "PYLE IT ON" Yellers In Case One Breaks Mid Season


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2019)

ladoctorr said:


> Gag gift.....or is it???


That’s probably better than some of the USSF coaching courses out there.


----------



## Justus (Sep 27, 2019)

timbuck said:


> That’s probably better than some of the USSF coaching courses out there.


Our first year in the USSF League, I think our coach only had "D" average and that book for dumb dads.  He was trying to get a "B"  but was having a hard time.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Sep 27, 2019)

gift cards to local soccer shop, target, gas cards, starbucks/whatever.  close second is replacements for any team gear that is falling apart (ball bags, etc)

another good one might be a subscription to theathletic.com or equalizersoccer.com, if they're a reader/podcast listener type


----------



## Surfref (Sep 28, 2019)

Why should the coach that you are *PAYING * to coach your kids get a gift?  If you really think you should buy someone a gift, then get a nice gift for the team manager that does not get paid.  Most team managers work really hard and put in a lot of hours.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Oct 1, 2019)

cuz it's a nice thing to do?  I give my boss a christmas gift too and they're paid even more to put up with my bullshit.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Why should the coach that you are *PAYING * to coach your kids get a gift?


Are you also against giving gifts to your kids' teachers? Do you not know that most companies give gifts to their employees from time to time? Soccer coaches don't get paid much and (the good ones) spend a whole lot of time prepping, training and getting their licences. We've never been on a team that didn't get gifts to the coaches at the end of the season or Xmas. 



> If you really think you should buy someone a gift, then get a nice gift for the team manager that does not get paid.  Most team managers work really hard and put in a lot of hours.


Did you miss the fact that the question was asked by... a team manager?


----------



## outside! (Oct 2, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Why should the coach that you are *PAYING * to coach your kids get a gift?  If you really think you should buy someone a gift, then get a nice gift for the team manager that does not get paid.  Most team managers work really hard and put in a lot of hours.


We have been fortunate enough over the years to have some great coaches that we have been happy to contribute to the fund to buy a gift. Surfref makes a good point however. The team manager/management does a lot of work, especially for higher level teams. If the team has an accountant, they do even more work (collect money, purchase plane tickets, arrange hotel reservations, feed the team while traveling). Those are the people that really deserve a gift.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 3, 2019)

outside! said:


> We have been fortunate enough over the years to have some great coaches that we have been happy to contribute to the fund to buy a gift. Surfref makes a good point however. The team manager/management does a lot of work, especially for higher level teams. If the team has an accountant, they do even more work (collect money, purchase plane tickets, arrange hotel reservations, feed the team while traveling). Those are the people that really deserve a gift.


As a coach, I greatly appreciate the gift from the parents.  It means a lot to me no matter what it is.  I seem to get a lot of southwest gift cards with a kid at Boise State and a kid at Sonoma State.      As for the managers, you are 100% correct.  I think their job is worse than mine, unless the manager is one of those pot stirrers.  That said, I can't remember a time where the team didn't get the manager a gift as well, and I always make sure to get my manager something in appreciation for all that they do.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 3, 2019)

Socal United said:


> As a coach, I greatly appreciate the gift from the parents.  It means a lot to me no matter what it is.  I seem to get a lot of southwest gift cards with a kid at Boise State and a kid at Sonoma State.      As for the managers, you are 100% correct.  I think their job is worse than mine, unless the manager is one of those pot stirrers.  That said, I can't remember a time where the team didn't get the manager a gift as well, and I always make sure to get my manager something in appreciation for all that they do.


How many more minutes does a kid get on the field per flight? Does it matter if it's one way ticket or round trip?

Just checking. Some coaches seem to play gift game quite well with the parents and their shit stinks.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 6, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> How many more minutes does a kid get on the field per flight? Does it matter if it's one way ticket or round trip?
> 
> Just checking. Some coaches seem to play gift game quite well with the parents and their shit stinks.


Silly question.  First, it is a team gift.  Each pitch in $20 and I get a $200 gift card for southwest.  They aren't buying me tickets, don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch my friend.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Socal United said:


> Silly question.  First, it is a team gift.  Each pitch in $20 and I get a $200 gift card for southwest.  They aren't buying me tickets, don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch my friend.


Why is that a silly question coach?  I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but for some of us, if we all had 10 apples, 7 are bad imho.  The problem too is these bad apples look very shinny on the outside.  It's not until you bite into the apple do you find the worm.  When accepting "gifts" as a coach you're opening all sorts of doors if you know what I mean.  So it's my policy not to even accept a baked pie made by one of the moms.  Remember Shawshank and the Warden?  Too much Apple Pie being made with rotten apples is very dangerous and could cause the whole team to get sick and have diarrhea for a week.  You seem cool though and I'm not saying I wouldn't be tempted to accept whatever extra benefits I could get.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> Why is that a silly question coach?  I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but for some of us, if we all had 10 apples, 7 are bad imho.  The problem too is these bad apples look very shinny on the outside.  It's not until you bite into the apple do you find the worm.  When accepting "gifts" as a coach you're opening all sorts of doors if you know what I mean.  So it's my policy not to even accept a baked pie made by one of the moms.  Remember Shawshank and the Warden?  Too much Apple Pie being made with rotten apples is very dangerous and could cause the whole team to get sick and have diarrhea for a week.  You seem cool though and I'm not saying I wouldn't be tempted to accept whatever extra benefits I could get.


But it isn't from a mom.  It is from all of the families.  I can see if one person did that but in this case it is a team gift from the team.  Not sure what door I am opening with that, I coach just the little ones and they all play a lot.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Socal United said:


> But it isn't from a mom.  It is from all of the families.  I can see if one person did that but in this case it is a team gift from the team.  Not sure what door I am opening with that, I coach just the little ones and they all play a lot.


So no DA team?  Sorry, I get a little a head of myself and know a few coaches that will never to take a gift.  Nothing wrong either way, up to the coach


----------



## Socal United (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> So no DA team?  Sorry, I get a little a head of myself and know a few coaches that will never to take a gift.  Nothing wrong either way, up to the coach


No, I don't have the time or desire to coach that crap any more.  I prefer teaching the little ones the game.  I have to admit, I do get cupcakes, bracelets, buttons, cards, and many other hand made items that I gladly accept.  They still play the same but those things mean the world to me.  I am just weird that way.


----------

